# .com vs .net vs .org etc



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

I know there are those on the forum that have purchased multiple domain names for their businesses. is paintgeek.com better for search engines than paintgeek.org or paintgeek.info? or do you all just stick with .com.
and no paintgeek.com is not my company name or site....although i wish sometimes it was.:whistling2: thanks in advance 
mike


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as has been historically true, .com has a better remembrance value than the new ones - .biz, etc.

Originally they actually meant something. .com was a commercial entity, like a painting company. I think .gov and .edu are still reserved for government and educational institutes.

.info, IMO, would not be appropriate for a business

BUT, things are changing. I am sure a google search would turn up a history of all these domain suffixes.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a new one coming out I read about, can't remember though! Wait for Y to come along, he'll know!
I agree with Bill though. Also, if you are buying domains, look for ones with your city, county name in them.
Another thing I have read, is do not search for available domains until you are ready to buy. Supposedly, just doing a search for them triggers the domain companies and they buy them.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

yes, i actually do own the domain i want with a .com address. i was thinking of doing the painting-contractor-springfield-shelbyville.com or.net or.biz to get into search engines. those domains would redirect to my main .com domain. the reason i ask if they are as effective as .com in a search engine is because .com domains sell for $10-20 per year, while .biz .net etc sell for $2 per year....just wondering what has worked for others. thanks arch, rcp for your posts.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i bought up all the avaliable domains for my biz a few years ago, and just recently dropped all but the .com.

instead i figured id purchase all of the domains that could be associated with my competitiors here locally. most of them dont have websites yet, and will be smoking mad when they find out i own their name.com.

this will be great.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

.com is the most recognizable (kind of like 800 vs 877 or 866). A recent post about redirecting domains from Matt McGee - link.

Redirecting brand new domains to your main one does nothing for SEO purposes. You have to have an already authoritative domain to redirect - only then it would pass SEO juice to your main site. 


> The plan you’ve described — to buy these additional domains and redirect them to the main site — wouldn’t benefit from the keywords in the new domains. In order to get any benefit from the keyword-based domains, you’d have to build out content on those domains; buying and immediately redirecting them won’t help in any way where SEO is concerned.



If you really want to build out all of those domains, you've created tons of work for yourself. Better to pick a single domain (you can buy some mispellings, and the .net/.org/etc just so no one could steal your brand), and work on that one.



> If you were to decide to build out the keyword-based domains, the problem then becomes one of scale. Rather than having one web site to market and do SEO on, you suddenly have three sites, or five, or 15. You’ve created a ton more work for yourself. The better suggestion, in most cases, would be to focus all that time and energy, to build all that content and links, etc., on the main site. Helping that site, after all, was the reason you thought about buying all these new domains in the first place. So, focus everything on that site; don’t distract yourself with several additional domains/sites.



Read more: http://www.smallbusinesssem.com/sbs...-multiple-domains-for-seo/3165/#ixzz0mgVJtVXl
​
​


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

y--thanks for the insight; it is much appreciated and you saved me time and money!:thumbup::notworthy:
fibre--good idea, i may just have to do that in my town as well!:whistling2:


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

ALWAYS go for .com if available. Never get .info as those are mostly spam sites. >net is OK if it's a must have name and the .com is taken. But i would consider finding an alternative that is available in .com


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

.dan has a nice ring


----------



## luisp (Jun 5, 2010)

Always go with the .com domain......If you are planning to use the .org - .info - .biz - or whatever else, buy the .com and do a 301 redirect to the .org or whatever you chose. Most people still think in .com way.


----------

